
LRO Sees Apollo Landing Sites - drm237
http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/LRO/multimedia/lroimages/apollosites.html
======
asmithmd1
Will these images quiet "the moon landings were faked" conspiracy theorists? I
doubt it - they will reason if they faked the moon landing, they can easily
fake a few digital pictures.

Notice how close Apollo 16 landed to a huge crater. I wonder what kind of
resolution the mission planning maps had.

~~~
vermontdevil
No it won't shut them up. Not when CNN is blathering on their site about the
the fake moon landings theories.

~~~
stewiecat
When I saw that on CNN's front page this afternoon they lost any remaining
shred of journalistic integrity that I had for them. Stuff like that puts them
on par with Weekly World News.

------
DougWebb
I think the coolest of these is the Apollo 14 image with the footprint trail.
Sure, after 30 years we'd expect the landers to still be there, but now we
know that the footprints and other scuff marks are still there too. Neat.

~~~
mynameishere
I read somewhere that, if humanity died out, after a few million years, all
evidence that we existed on earth would be gone, expect the junk we left on
the moon.

------
tocomment
Can anyone explain this issue
([http://www.reddit.com/r/science/comments/925dl/apollo_landin...](http://www.reddit.com/r/science/comments/925dl/apollo_landing_sites_images_by_lro_bad_astronomy/c0b6g3a))
Google moon not matching these images? INACT (I'm not a conspiracy theorist)
just curious.

------
kaiuhl
I was really expecting / hoping that they would release high resolution,
quality images of these landing sites, particularly Apollo 11.

Don't we have the technology to capture these sites in striking clarity, to
finally put to rest the ridiculousness of claims we didn't get there when we
did?

~~~
drm237
From the article:

Though it had been expected that LRO would be able to resolve the remnants of
the Apollo mission, these first images came before the spacecraft reached its
final mapping orbit. Future LROC images from these sites will have two to
three times greater resolution.

